# Separation  Of  A  Single  Building



## globe trekker (Jan 20, 2010)

I have an existing building,  approx. 5,500 sq. ft. in size.   An existing dentist wants to completely

separate the building into two separate buildings and then bring in another dentist in to the 

newly created part.      Kinda like a zero lot line set-up.    This existing building IS located within

a designated floodplain.

I would like to get input on the various code sections & NEC articles that would apply.    I have

started a list from the NEC, IPC and the IBC.        The mechanicals are obvious.   No plans have

been submitted.   The existing dentist is fishing for information on what is actually required.

The dentist moving in WILL have anesthetizing capabilities, so I'm all over Article 517  & 700.

What say ye?    



.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 20, 2010)

Re: Separation  Of  A  Single  Building

Don't forget IFC 3006


----------



## Plans Approver (Jan 21, 2010)

Re: Separation  Of  A  Single  Building



			
				mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Don't forget IFC 3006


Are they selling that at the projected inflationary cost? About $1,000,000.00 :lol:

Tell the dentist it would be in his best interest hire a design professional, he's going to need one any way.  Don't be placed into a situation when that does happen, the dentist can't say the building inspector said ....  But, remain helpful.


----------



## vegas paul (Jan 21, 2010)

Re: Separation  Of  A  Single  Building

Two separate buildings means structural independence and a fire wall, not just a wall built in the middle.  Cutting and pouring a footing in the middle to support the independent loads of the fire wall is very disruptive to the building, and the roof trusses could not be shared.  Besides the MP&E issues, I believe the structural issues would be the limiting factos.


----------



## cboboggs (Jan 21, 2010)

Re: Separation  Of  A  Single  Building

Don't forget the flood plain restrictions. That is all I'm going to say, I don't want to get off topic.


----------



## JBI (Jan 21, 2010)

Re: Separation  Of  A  Single  Building

I don't think that's off topic at all. The OP noted it's in a flooplain. If it's an older building (or constructed prior to current NFIP maps), it may mean significant retrofitting - it would be for intents and purposes, be two new buildings in many respects.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: Separation  Of  A  Single  Building



			
				globe trekker said:
			
		

> An existing dentist wants to completely
> 
> separate the building into two separate buildings
> 
> ...


You might want to take a look at 240.24(A) and (B).


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: Separation  Of  A  Single  Building

Much thanks to you all for your input!

All of what you have listed IS applicable and to be considered in my case.    I DID compile a list of code

sections [ I-codes and the NEC ] that I could think of.

Two dentists are looking at an older building and definitely want the two "legally separate" buildings set-up.

They just have no idea of what all is required to accomplish what they are asking.     Fortunately, [ and like

most dentists ], they have plenty of money.    

.


----------

